# interesting knife work video from russia



## emiliozapata (Feb 18, 2009)

seems this is all about body dynamics and movement, good realistic training


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 18, 2009)

emiliozapata said:


> seems this is all about body dynamics and movement, good realistic training



In what ways, specifically, would you say these body dynamics work effectively and what other training do you compare this to on the reality scale?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for the video link.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 18, 2009)

Good energy in that training!


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 18, 2009)

Interesting. Thanks for the link.


----------



## emiliozapata (Feb 18, 2009)

shesulsa said:


> In what ways, specifically, would you say these body dynamics work effectively and what other training do you compare this to on the reality scale?


 

I never said they do work effectively, but if you watch any of their other videos they seem to really focus on body movement, as far as comparing the training, I have never seen anyone else using wooden knives stabbing away at someone who tries to protect themselves, I would say the training was quite realistic and eye opening.


----------



## chinto (Feb 26, 2009)

looked mostly like they expect a duel ... lol knife fights are rarely duels.


----------



## brokenbonz (Sep 24, 2009)

Speaking of russian knife work, I found this videos from Mako Knife (?), never heard about them what do you guys think?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDjN1eogsPI&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QH9LKKTlVHc&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6HkfkmGmKI&feature=related


----------

